# headersssss



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

does the engine need to be lifted up a few inchs in order for the manifolds to be takin out and headers installed, and are spacers need on the engine mounts?


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

its kinda tight getting to the bolts and they are rusted bad lol..but WD fixes that.i got a feeling the engine needs to be lifted to put the headers in and maybe spacers on the mounts but not sure for the manifolds.
im 18 btw and doing most of it myself and having my dad help when i really need it.so any help from here also is greatly appreciated


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

No spacers are needed on the motor mounts, it is a good idea to raise the engine to get the headers in position. Test fit all of the bolts before lowering the engine. You may have to use a dremmel to grind some of the welds on the headers.

Good luck,


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

thanks 05GTO.i will let you know how everything goes.itll be done sometime this week.


----------



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

I just saw a '64 at a show this weekend with headers. He had an oil filter relocation kit on it. not sure if it was to free up the room for headers or some other reason.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Like Randy said NO spacers on engine mounts. A GOOD set of headers (HOOKER or DOUG'S) should fit well...sometimes putting a stud in where a bolt is hard to start is very helpful. Use quality gaskets, make sure everything is properly tightened. Not much sounds worse than a leaky header gasket....Go slow the headers will sound sweeeeeeet! Eric the Animal


----------



## ThomasGTO (Aug 1, 2008)

I put headers in my tempest, I definetly dont see how it could have been possible to do it without lifting it, good luck, I doubt you will have many problems once its lifted.


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

thanks every one.yes i had to lift it lol.i took out the started and oilfilter and base/assembly thing.its a tight fit.ihave to relocate my pass side break line unless i wanna boil my fluid lol it sits right under the header.it sounds sick!!!and i also have to move my tranny lines.but i dont see the point so im putting my 4speed in now since the cars alrdy up 

im also goin to order a heat shield for my starter.im excited:willy:


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

ill have pics up soon


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

so the pass side header is hitting the upper control arm.is that a normal thing and would it be a big problem?i havent driven it yet


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You don`t want it contacting anything on the frame. Constant rubbing will cause a hole in no time. You`ll have to either dent the pipe right there slightly or bent that tube in away from the suspension.


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

im guessing the best way to do that is heat it up with a torch til its red hotand bend it in?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I wouldn`t heat it too much, it could totally collapse or kink when you go to bend it. I would do it cold, you won`t need much. As an alternative, you could grind the frame corner a bit were it contacts the headers.


----------



## Richie Cat (Aug 4, 2008)

I installed 4 tube headers on my 66 from year one (bad choice) had to make 3/16" plates to go under chassis mount to get clearance for header and control arm. I did it on both sides.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Richie, what BRAND were the headers?? Eric


----------



## Richie Cat (Aug 4, 2008)

Eric, they are Flow Tech.1 5/8" primary tube. They hit crossmember and control arms. 3 tube gives you more clearance, but to me they don't look right.


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

i got the generic summit headers.i shouldve spent more and got hooker or dougs.but next time.i dented them in and they are fine and dont rub any where else.just my control arms.didnt have to dent them in to much


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

i finally got time to put my exhaust on.i put the reducers on and i noticed the drivers side header points right towards the cross member.the pass side has plenty of clearence.the drivers side header is deffinatly bent out of shape.its defective i guess.arnt the supposed to angle down slightly for clearence??or is the pass side header defective???


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I had the same problem a while back.....rubbing the upper A arm (best fix grind the arm corner off, and round it,) #2- the headers not straight back ( pointing to the cross member) You need to get a piece made up to correct this. Probably a 15 degree bend or so. PERSONALLY, I would try to return the headers as poor quality/improper fit. Maybe you can get credit towards a GOOD set of HOOKERS. The installation, on my 66 at the time was MUCH easier and the fit perfect. Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Also, be sure your motor mounts and trans mounts are not sacked out. The engine may be sitting too low in the frame. I agree with above, you have a bent header and it should be replaced. It will never be right if you try to make do. Trust me on this. I recommend cold forming the header tubes to fit (bashing them with a hammer). I had to modify the clutch linkage on my old '66 to get clearance, and modify the brake lines on my '65 to get clearance. I've had good luck with Hedman and Hooker headers. To make the install easier, do the job on a hoist, or jack it WAY up on stands.
Jef


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

thank you.i got it to work.next time im not going to try to spend less money.its better quality if i spend more money.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

What`s that saying about paying more for quality?? I think I might have herd it here in the forums....

"Cry once when you buy it or cry every time you use it!"


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

haha thats so true.well i learned the hard way lol


----------

